# What to do in a flight when you have an annoying passenger



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

What to do in a flight when you have an annoying passenger sitting next to you ...

1. Remove your laptop from the briefcase;

2. Open the laptop slowly and carefully:

3. Turn it on, as well as the sound;

4. Make sure that the passenger next to you is looking;

5. Access the Internet;

6. Close your eyes for a few moments, open again and look up to heaven ;

7. Take a deep breath and open the site: http://www.myit-media.de/the_end.html

8. Observe the facial expression of the passenger seated next to you.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

That would be funny to see the dudes face. I'm guessing the smell he leaves behind would get to everybody.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

that's funny stuff right there. 

Deal is, depending on your flight, you might have a close encounter with an air marshal and before you know it, you are in the back room of some airport somewhere being searched in places you didn't even know you had.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That is too funny!! How did you post this?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> That is too funny!! How did you post this?


With my computer. :wink:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

That is funny right there. :lol:


----------

